# Pokemon Uranium Taken Down After Multiple Nintendo Notices



## SomeGamer (Aug 10, 2016)

Noice! Better download before taken down.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2016)

Ahhh another pokemon clone. And why URANIUM. WHAT, terrible. We already have like 4 green colors already. Can't feel attached to this. and it took 9 YEARS. Was one person working on this? O_O


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 10, 2016)

This might be the only fully custom Pokemon fangame that has been finished. At least it's the first one I've heard of. Definitely going to have to try it out sometime.


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ahhh another pokemon clone. And why URANIUM. WHAT, terrible. We already have like 4 green colors already. Can't feel attached to this. and it took 9 YEARS. Was one person working on this? O_O


I don't think you know how much effort it is making a full-length RPG from scratch. Even more so when they have to make sure they adhere to the already established battle mechanics, formulas and such. It takes a medium-sized professional team years to do, and these guys' team is probably much smaller than Game Freak.
Most fangame projects of this kind are cancelled/abandoned long before they're finished, because it just takes an extreme amount of time invested into it to actually finish it. And they're not making any money from this, so they likely have day jobs or school to worry about as well, meaning they won't have as much time to invest into it.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 10, 2016)

"This is a fan made game meant to be played on your PC via an emulator."

It's not emulated. It's made with a game-making application. There's no ROMs of any kind.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This is a fan made game meant to be played on your PC via an emulator."
> 
> It's not emulated. It's made with a game-making application. There's no ROMs of any kind.


NO ROM? O_O

*Runs away like ninja*


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been holding off on playing it for so long! This looks great!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This is a fan made game meant to be played on your PC via an emulator."
> 
> It's not emulated. It's made with a game-making application. There's no ROMs of any kind.


I removed that part from the quote. Still keeping it a quote because plagiarism is bad, mmmmk


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 10, 2016)

DMCA incoming.
Be prepared to add this to the list of games this year (AM2R is also in this one)


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> DMCA incoming.
> Be prepared to add this to the list of games this year (AM2R is also in this one)


Yeah, I am expecting a cease and desist. Although, they could easily get around it by simply changing a few things and making it a "Pokemon inspired" game


----------



## nero99 (Aug 10, 2016)

was really hoping this was for the ds.. either way, itll do my pc some good!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 10, 2016)

So... It's Deviantart: The Game?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks cool. Will give it a shot once I'm home.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 10, 2016)

has this been taken down?  Website hosting the download is unavailable.  Edit: never mind, its back up, though parts of the website aren't loading.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 10, 2016)

Pokemon Plutonium when?!


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sadly been taken down already


----------



## Sliter (Aug 10, 2016)

this is interesting, the graphics are very interesting!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 10, 2016)

Can Voltorb do Nuclear Explosion?


----------



## Sliter (Aug 10, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Can Voltorb do Nuclear Explosion?


if was a problem on '95 it being a bomb, pokemon would never come wet if he wa snuclear XD


----------



## Dotmore (Aug 10, 2016)

can this be ported for virtual console?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 10, 2016)

This is nuts! Props to the maker; I'm hoping this thing becomes big enough culturally for GameFreak to decide to sneakily reference in a later official game.

I'll play it during the Sun/Moon wait.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

Is it me or does that download link not work?


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 10, 2016)

It wasn't take down. The website is just crashing from too much traffic at the moment.
Download links:
https://mega.nz/#!6YdCSJ5Q!hkyWiwm9p7nIyGJrnZIDBegjlhOsIfe8Jov4jMjzW-o
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4HusEKrIZiQbUlvd0kySHZKSXM/view?pref=2&pli=1


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow this is Incredible! Ill try to download it when I get home and hopefully hasn't been taken down yet.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 10, 2016)

Dotmore said:


> can this be ported for virtual console?


no, it's not a rom


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

Aw Nintendo will pull another DMCA and will do the same thing they did to AM2R, I can smell it.




Also, why isn't AM2R frontpaged? :C


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Is it me or does that download link not work?


Due to high traffic, the site crashes, a lot. But it wasn't taken down
Here are the links


Dayfid said:


> It wasn't take down. The website is just crashing from too much traffic at the moment.
> Download links:
> https://mega.nz/#!6YdCSJ5Q!hkyWiwm9p7nIyGJrnZIDBegjlhOsIfe8Jov4jMjzW-o
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4HusEKrIZiQbUlvd0kySHZKSXM/view?pref=2&pli=1





Pecrow said:


> Wow this is Incredible! Ill try to download it when I get home and hopefully hasn't been taken down yet.


I noticed you have Tux as an avatar and I felt like confirming that the game works just fine on Linux through Wine


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 10, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> It wasn't take down. The website is just crashing from too much traffic at the moment.
> Download links:
> https://mega.nz/#!6YdCSJ5Q!hkyWiwm9p7nIyGJrnZIDBegjlhOsIfe8Jov4jMjzW-o
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4HusEKrIZiQbUlvd0kySHZKSXM/view?pref=2&pli=1


It's an msi?


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> It wasn't take down. The website is just crashing from too much traffic at the moment.
> Download links:
> https://mega.nz/#!6YdCSJ5Q!hkyWiwm9p7nIyGJrnZIDBegjlhOsIfe8Jov4jMjzW-o
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4HusEKrIZiQbUlvd0kySHZKSXM/view?pref=2&pli=1


Thanks




Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I noticed you have Tux as an avatar and I felt like confirming that the game works just fine on Linux through Wine


Thats good but It makes sense as the game is not that heavy looking


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow don't let Nintendo see this or it will get taken down.
Great job! I can't imagine working on something 9 years, that's some amazing drive


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good but It makes sense as the game is not that heavy looking


I added some notes to the main page. 
Windows 10 users may have to run in compatibility mode XP Service pack 3. My boyfriend had to do that to get it work on his laptop. 
Linux works with Wine without a hassle.
OSX: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  needs confirmation.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Windows 10 users may have to run in compatibility mode XP Service pack 3. My boyfriend had to do that to get it work on his laptop.
> Linux works with Wine without a hassle.
> OSX: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ needs confirmation.


Well WINE should work just as well on *BSD and Mac I would think.


----------



## soratheultima (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyone got it working on a controller?


----------



## loco365 (Aug 10, 2016)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Sadly been taken down already


It's not taken down. The site is just getting so much traffic that it's periodically going down. Check above for mirrors.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2016)

Atomic!

To bad I don't play pokemon


----------



## HomebrewJay (Aug 10, 2016)

How'd this guy make the game from scratch without a ROM? RPG Maker of some sort?


----------



## rasputin (Aug 10, 2016)

Is it any good? and how do you run a .msi


----------



## HomebrewJay (Aug 10, 2016)

rasputin said:


> Is it any good? and how do you run a .msi


A .msi file is just an installer. Once it's done downloading, just click on it, and go through the setup.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

rasputin said:


> Is it any good? and how do you run a .msi


Try this http://www.howtogeek.com/178826/how-to-force-an-msi-package-to-install-using-administrator-mode/



HomebrewJay said:


> How'd this guy make the game from scratch without a ROM? RPG Maker of some sort?


I am not sure what engine they used but I have seen many RPG maker games get that "pokemon" look


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ahhh another pokemon clone. And why URANIUM. WHAT, terrible. We already have like 4 green colors already. Can't feel attached to this. and it took 9 YEARS. Was one person working on this? O_O


Do it yourself, then complain


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Aw Nintendo will pull another DMCA and will do the same thing they did to AM2R, I can smell it. Also, why isn't AM2R frontpaged? :C



I agree.  Your thread should be front paged as well if this is. And when the Mother 4 fan made game comes out, that should also.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Sadly been taken down already


It has not been taken down, they just weren't ready for the traffic and it's crashing a lot. You will have to refresh the pages a few times or download the games directly from these links.
https://mega.nz/#!6YdCSJ5Q!hkyWiwm9p7nIyGJrnZIDBegjlhOsIfe8Jov4jMjzW-o
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4HusEKrIZiQbUlvd0kySHZKSXM/view?pref=2&pli=1
I will put them on the main page


----------



## HomebrewJay (Aug 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It has not been taken down, they just weren't ready for the traffic and it's crashing a lot. You will have to refresh the pages a few times or download the games directly from these links.
> https://mega.nz/#!6YdCSJ5Q!hkyWiwm9p7nIyGJrnZIDBegjlhOsIfe8Jov4jMjzW-o
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4HusEKrIZiQbUlvd0kySHZKSXM/view?pref=2&pli=1
> I will put them on the main page


^^ you the real MVP


----------



## Jayro (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm rehosting AM2R and this game when I get home, to keep the links alive. But mine will have a 1MB dummy file to avoid being flagged for copyright.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I'm rehosting AM2R and this game when I get home, to keep the links alive. But mine will have a 1MB dummy file to avoid being flagged for copyright.


I already uploaded am2r to mega and my link is still alive.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

BTW, there's also a gender neutral option for those who are interested in that.
Please don't derail the thread over this information


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This might be the only fully custom Pokemon fangame that has been finished. At least it's the first one I've heard of. Definitely going to have to try it out sometime.
> 
> I don't think you know how much effort it is making a full-length RPG from scratch. Even more so when they have to make sure they adhere to the already established battle mechanics, formulas and such. It takes a medium-sized professional team years to do, and these guys' team is probably much smaller than Game Freak.
> Most fangame projects of this kind are cancelled/abandoned long before they're finished, because it just takes an extreme amount of time invested into it to actually finish it. And they're not making any money from this, so they likely have day jobs or school to worry about as well, meaning they won't have as much time to invest into it.





Justinde75 said:


> Do it yourself, then complain



You misunderstand. I have no complaints, I am glad it is made and released, I was just surprised at the ammount of time and dedication, usually long lasting developement of games or things don't get made cause of is long time, consumption and possibilitty of becoming less and less time able to spend on it for many reasons negativly impacting it or just cancelling it. I do praise the project and effort dedication made to completing it.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I already uploaded am2r to mega and my link is still alive.


I rehosted AM2R to mediafire already, and it immediately had a © flag on it. I'm at work right now, so I'm helpless until I get home to fix them.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I rehosted AM2R to mediafire already, and it immediately had a © flag on it. I'm at work right now, so I'm helpless until I get home to fix them.


I renamed my file to "fuck you nintendo" and it's still up hahahaha


----------



## Froster (Aug 10, 2016)

Woah this looks super cool!


----------



## HomebrewJay (Aug 10, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Try this http://www.howtogeek.com/178826/how-to-force-an-msi-package-to-install-using-administrator-mode/
> 
> 
> I am not sure what engine they used but I have seen many RPG maker games get that "pokemon" look


Just found out on the games wiki:
"*Pokémon Uranium* is a free fangame made in RPGmaker XP. The game is complete, with the latest build being Version 1.0, released on August 6, 2016."


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I agree.  Your thread should be front paged as well if this is. And when the Mother 4 fan made game comes out, that should also.


I don't think Nintendo could take down Mother 4 because the series wasn't made by them directly.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I renamed my file to "fuck you nintendo" and it's still up hahahaha


I guess offending them helped!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't think Nintendo could take down Mother 4 because the series wasn't made by them directly.


Actually I think it kinda is since they now own brownie brown/1-up (according to wikipedia) and also probably had certain rights as a publisher but after Mother 3 English ROM hack I do not think they will take action.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I renamed my file to "fuck you nintendo" and it's still up hahahaha


Swearing isn't illegal. Death threats however are


----------



## Empu1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> So... It's Deviantart: The Game?



Not enough FNAF, Undertale, MLP, inflation stuff or just flat out furry porn to be declared as Deviantart: The Game


----------



## migles (Aug 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> BTW, there's also a gender neutral option for those who are interested in that.
> Please don't derail the thread over this information


*triggered*
gender neutral, cuz you know, with all that uranium and radioativity either your character turned agender or his penis had a vagina on the head 

btw, do pokemon mutate into freaks or something? cuz radioactivity and suff

i am really sad that it isn't a rom hack and i can't play it on a nintendo console (gba\ds\3ds)

what are the weakness and strenghts of nuclear pokemon? how do they look?


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

migles said:


> i am really sad that it isn't a rom hack and i can't play it on a nintendo console (gba\ds\3ds)


I know I will get flak for this, but I am really glad it is not a rom hack as that would have limited what they could do with the game. By using RPG maker they have much more possibilities for the game.


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 10, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I rehosted AM2R to mediafire already, and it immediately had a © flag on it. I'm at work right now, so I'm helpless until I get home to fix them.





RevPokemon said:


> I know I will get flak for this, but I am really glad it is not a rom hack as that would have limited what they could do with the game. By using RPG maker they have much more possibilities for the game.



offtopic, but whos that character in your avatar/sig? she looks like shes from the Incredibles? lol


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> offtopic, but whos that character in your avatar/sig? she looks like shes from the Incredibles? lol


The main character from Miraculous Ladybug, it is a Nick cartoon


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> The main character from Miraculous Ladybug, it is a Nick cartoon





Zeriel said:


> offtopic, but whos that character in your avatar/sig? she looks like shes from the Incredibles? lol


LOL, I thought Incredibles, too.


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 10, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> The main character from Miraculous Ladybug, it is a Nick cartoon


Wow is completely 3D?? that looks awesome! how come I never heard of it till now? lol


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

Is there a way to run the game fullscreen?


----------



## DKB (Aug 10, 2016)

lol i thought it was called "Pokémon Ukrainium" like Ukraine


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 10, 2016)

Awesome definitely looking forward to giving it a shot! Can't believe they put that much work into it, well done!


----------



## Xzi (Aug 10, 2016)

Too bad they didn't make it available for Android, the Pokemon games really are best played on mobile consoles.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Is there a way to run the game fullscreen?


Alt+Enter


Xzi said:


> Too bad they didn't make it available for Android, the Pokemon games really are best played on mobile consoles.


Give em time, they most likely will.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Too bad they didn't make it available for Android, the Pokemon games really are best played on mobile consoles.


Depends but if the support is there you might get an Android port eventually but I am not sure how good RPG Maker is for Android ports


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 10, 2016)

ty for the share @Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

I added another mirror!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

It lags a bit, even with an Core i5.  I found that running it in compatibility mode (Win XP Service Pack 3) helps reduce the lag slightly on Windows 10.


----------



## LoganK93 (Aug 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Alt+Enter


Does it cut the screen weirdly for you? I use my pc as a living room console and the lack of proper GamePad and full screen support is dissapointikg, especially considering AM2R has both.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> Does it cut the screen weirdly for you? I use my pc as a living room console and the lack of proper GamePad and full screen support is dissapointikg, especially considering AM2R has both.


Yes, unfortunately it does.  It's not full screen like AM2R, it's more of a slightly bigger window surrounded by black and shifted to the left.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> Does it cut the screen weirdly for you? I use my pc as a living room console and the lack of proper GamePad and full screen support is dissapointikg, especially considering AM2R has both.


It just crashes on Linux when I do that, but it still made it full-screen  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


HaloEffect17 said:


> It lags a bit, even with an Core i5.  I found that running it in compatibility mode (Win XP Service Pack 3) helps reduce the lag slightly on Windows 10.


I lags something horrible on all of my computers as well.


----------



## matpower (Aug 10, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Depends but if the support is there you might get an Android port eventually but I am not sure how good RPG Maker is for Android ports


He used RPG Maker XP, so it won't happen. :/ It's basically Windows-only software and there is no Wine for Android(Even if there were, it would be painfully slow on most phones since it would be an emulator instead).

Here's a macOS tutorial, it might be useful for Linux users too, since it's basically what you need to configure on Wine to make it work.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 10, 2016)

matpower said:


> He used RPG Maker XP, so it won't happen. :/ It's basically Windows-only software and there is no Wine for Android(Even if there were, it would be painfully slow on most phones since it would be an emulator instead).
> 
> Here's a macOS tutorial, it might be useful for Linux users too, since it's basically what you need to configure on Wine to make it work.


Crystal says nothing extra is needed for wine on linux


----------



## matpower (Aug 11, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Crystal says nothing extra is needed for wine on linux


Well, this tutorial is nearly two years old by now. I think it should work out-of-the-box on newer Wine(Latest stable is 1.8.x while this tutorial had been written when Wine stable was 1.6.x), but if someone still uses Wine 1.6, they might need to follow that.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 11, 2016)

matpower said:


> Well, this tutorial is nearly two years old by now. I think it should work out-of-the-box on newer Wine(Latest stable is 1.8.x while this tutorial had been written when Wine stable was 1.6.x), but if someone still uses Wine 1.6, they might need to follow that.


Yeah I see what you are saying


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 11, 2016)

Found a bug at the start when after the Professor gives you Pokeballs, if you stand in his path after he goes and takes off, you will be unable to move and have to close the game.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Crystal says nothing extra is needed for wine on linux


I can always be wrong  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I said it ran, I didn't say it was perfect. 
I am testing this set up now to see if it works better


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 11, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> DMCA incoming.
> Be prepared to add this to the list of games this year (AM2R is also in this one)


What...?
*Looks over at the AM2R site*
Da heck happened? Why? I was looking forward to this. I loved the demo. Well, I hope he figures out something. Although there's not much to be figured out about legal issues. Maybe this means that Nintendo themselves are planning a new Metroid 2D game? I dunno; odds are they are just defending their IP.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 11, 2016)

I swear nintendo is starting to act like $ony it's one thing to sell the game but this isn't the case here anad nintendo hasn't been this aggressive against fan games before why don't they go after the source (Pokemon essentials)


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Crystal says nothing extra is needed for wine on linux





matpower said:


> He used RPG Maker XP, so it won't happen. :/ It's basically Windows-only software and there is no Wine for Android(Even if there were, it would be painfully slow on most phones since it would be an emulator instead).
> 
> Here's a macOS tutorial, it might be useful for Linux users too, since it's basically what you need to configure on Wine to make it work.


I am actually finding better framerates using this guide. So it's old, but it's still helpful
But the game still seems to work without the need for this guide and it could just be related to my hardware.


----------



## LoganK93 (Aug 11, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Yes, unfortunately it does.  It's not full screen like AM2R, it's more of a slightly bigger window surrounded by black and shifted to the left.


Thats very dissapointing, as it makes it either very small if not fullscreen, or about as large as "medium" window size in fullscreen, but very blurry and with a good portion of the left half of the screen cut off.


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 11, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Yeah, I am expecting a cease and desist. Although, they could easily get around it by simply changing a few things and making it a "Pokemon inspired" game


Jokes on them, it's already released and in the wild. This isn't like someone announcing they're making a game and gettin a C&D before they even had anything worth showing off. They can C&D all they want, but it's not gonna stop existing now.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 11, 2016)

Why the heck would anyone spend 9 years making a mediocre Pokemon fangame that will just get taken down anyway? At that point, stop and put your skills to something productive like your own unique game.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Why the heck would anyone spend 9 years making a mediocre Pokemon fangame that will just get taken down anyway? At that point, stop and put your skills to something productive like your own unique game.


But they actually _did make their own unique game_. It just happened to be a Pokemon themed game


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks cool, but was hoping it could be played on DS. I find very little incentive to sit at a computer to play a game such as Pokemon. Feels like it was meant to be played on handhelds.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 11, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> But they actually _did make their own unique game_. It just happened to be a Pokemon themed game


"themed" is a funny way of saying "stole the assets of", but ok. We're talking about a "unique game" which outright uses _the Pokemon logo. _

A* unique game* with inspiration from a franchise is Undertale, respectively receiving it's inspiration from Mother.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> "themed" is a funny way of saying "stole the assets of", but ok. We're talking about a "unique game" which outright uses _the Pokemon logo. _
> 
> A* unique game* with inspiration from a franchise is Undertale, respectively receiving it's inspiration from Mother.


I am still technically correct. This is still a unique Pokemon game.


----------



## Justin20020 (Aug 11, 2016)

I would it play on a handheld  hope it will be ported..


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 11, 2016)

matpower said:


> He used RPG Maker XP, so it won't happen. :/ It's basically Windows-only software and there is no Wine for Android(Even if there were, it would be painfully slow on most phones since it would be an emulator instead).
> 
> Here's a macOS tutorial, it might be useful for Linux users too, since it's basically what you need to configure on Wine to make it work.


There is an RPG Maker XP interpreter at Play Store.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 11, 2016)

matpower said:


> Well, this tutorial is nearly two years old by now. I think it should work out-of-the-box on newer Wine(Latest stable is 1.8.x while this tutorial had been written when Wine stable was 1.6.x), but if someone still uses Wine 1.6, they might need to follow that.


Last time I used Wine it was at like 1.4 O.o

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## matpower (Aug 11, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> There is an RPG Maker XP interpreter at Play Store.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


IIRC Pokémon Essentials(used on this game and Zeta/Omicron) uses some weird Windows-only behavior, so it would need an update to add those hacks.



gnmmarechal said:


> Last time I used Wine it was at like 1.4 O.o
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


Holy crap, when was the last time that you used Wine on Linux/Mac?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 11, 2016)

matpower said:


> IIRC Pokémon Essentials(used on this game and Zeta/Omicron) uses some weird Windows-only behavior, so it would need an update to add those hacks.
> 
> 
> Holy crap, when was the last time that you used Wine on Linux/Mac?


Dont really remember. It was with Ubuntu though. Years ago tho. Haven't felt the need to use it ever since I use two separate computets, and one of them has Windows. And I also have a couple Linux VMs on the Windows PC and Windows VMs on the Linux PC.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 11, 2016)

BLsquared said:


> What...?
> *Looks over at the AM2R site*
> Da heck happened? Why? I was looking forward to this. I loved the demo. Well, I hope he figures out something. Although there's not much to be figured out about legal issues. Maybe this means that Nintendo themselves are planning a new Metroid 2D game? I dunno; odds are they are just defending their IP.


If Nintendo doesn't aggressively protect their IP by shutting down all these fan games, then they are at risk of losing that IP.
Blame the shitty American legal system more than anything else.


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 11, 2016)

9 years for amateur designs and sprite work, cringeworthy story and bad framerates. Nuclear pokemon, seriously?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sizednochi said:


> 10 years for amateur designs and sprite work, cringeworthy story and bad framerates. Nuclear pokemon, seriously?


Yeah, framerate is a huge issue.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh, wow! So this is what Electric Mudkip has been working on! I'm gonna have to play it just to hear his music 
Also, I keep hearing about Nintendo taking down fan games. Why is that legal? What law is it?


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 11, 2016)

Why do alot of these Pokemon have copy/pasted cries from normal pokemon?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2016)

Hmm fullscreen mode is buggy, and messed up all my layout :/

And yes, I ran it in compatibility mode.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Hmm fullscreen mode is buggy, and messed up all my layout :/
> 
> And yes, I ran it in compatibility mode.


Yup, same here.


----------



## ieatpixels (Aug 11, 2016)

First 10+ minutes is dialog. I got tired of mashing the space bar and quit the game.
I'm not interested in reading a giant fan fiction like that. The pacing of this wouldn't work for a commercially released title.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2016)

The whole game is pretty buggy with modern systems. It seems like they completed on older software/hardware.
Hopefully they will add more updates to fix it


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 11, 2016)

yeah the game is a choppy mess and the sprites are meh


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 11, 2016)

Pokémon Hiroshima and Pokémon Nagasaki will be the successors.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh look at that, their main site is down. Anyone have a mirror?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh look at that, their main site is down. Anyone have a mirror?


Try the mirrors in the OP.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 11, 2016)

Seeing as how Nintendo had AM2R taken down, it's only a matter of time before they get to this....


----------



## Wendell Scott (Aug 11, 2016)

Gonna check this out before Nintendo puts a stop to it.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 11, 2016)

Awesome dude! Thanks for you amazing work!

Anyone who can tell how can I play this? will this work on r4i?


----------



## Razor1993 (Aug 11, 2016)

im wondering of this can be ported to the PS Vita?


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 11, 2016)

The game lags on my windows 10 pc with a Intel core i3 3220 and a amd radeon 8470 and 8gb ddr3 ram. Is my pc to weak or what is the problem? I don't run it in compatible mod because it boots. Am2r for example works in full speed or undertalr too.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 11, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> The game lags on my windows 10 pc with a Intel core i3 3220 and a amd radeon 8470 and 8gb ddr3 ram. Is my pc to weak or what is the problem? I don't run it in compatible mod because it boots. Am2r for example works in full speed or undertalr too.



its made with an xp optimized rpg maker. thats just how those work


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 11, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> its made with an xp optimized rpg maker. thats just how those work


Uh, that's not how it is. RPG Maker XP is the name of the software itself x.x

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 11, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Uh, that's not how it is. RPG Maker XP is the name of the software itself x.x
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


so can I fix the lag?


----------



## Tjessx (Aug 11, 2016)

I've been waiting 9 years for this


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Aug 11, 2016)

9 years and it's a buggy mess, hahaa sounds like an awesome game


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 11, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> so can I fix the lag?


it's not lagging for me, I'm on W10.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Aug 11, 2016)

I seriously don't know why people are bitching its buggy. It runs perfectly fine on Windows 10 Anniversary Update 64 bit for me with no compatibility settings enabled.


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 11, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> it's not lagging for me, I'm on W10.


what is your pc hardware? I think a i3 3220 would be enough?


----------



## Finn_ (Aug 11, 2016)

Seems sad that something that an independent group was working so hard on for 9 years is going to be shut down by Nintendo.

I remember hearing about this game when I was in like 6th grade and being hype for it, but over time I just lost the pokemania a little bit. Seeing it now, I'm not dying to play it.

(But the mother 4 fangame? Oh I am *definitely* playing that.)


----------



## Hihomaster (Aug 11, 2016)

HomebrewJay said:


> How'd this guy make the game from scratch without a ROM? RPG Maker of some sort?


it's made with Rpgmaker vx ace or VX not sure which version but when installed you can clearly see a rgssad file which is rpgmaker vx/ace specific.

They probably used a RGSS script for the pokemon engine ( i know one that is used a lot in those fangame)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 11, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Uh, that's not how it is. RPG Maker XP is the name of the software itself x.x
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk



its called rpg maker xp because its the rpg maker that came after 98 and 2000. it's  made and was optimized for use on xp systems. and the games will probably run best on xp systems.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 11, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> its called rpg maker xp because its the rpg maker that came after 98 and 2000. it's  made and was optimized for use on xp systems. and the games will probably run best on xp systems.


huh, not necessarily. And actually, it's the RPG Maker that came after RPGM 2003.


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 11, 2016)

I am not a pokemon fan... but why uranium? not uranus? :/


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 11, 2016)

eriol33 said:


> I am not a pokemon fan... but why uranium? not uranus? :/


Is this supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 11, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Is this supposed to be a joke?


yes.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanx


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2016)

Du'Islingr said:


> I seriously don't know why people are bitching its buggy. It runs perfectly fine on Windows 10 Anniversary Update 64 bit for me with no compatibility settings enabled.


I have the same settings, ran the game on a core i7, and that's still a loggy mess, and fullscreen mode is buggy, and not fullscreen at all. :/


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I have the same settings, ran the game on a core i7, and that's still a loggy mess, and fullscreen mode is buggy, and not fullscreen at all. :/


Okay, so I know my I3 is not the problem thx


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 11, 2016)

Well... I know what ill be doing tonight


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 11, 2016)

i run the game flawlessly on a 6 year old win7 laptop with 2gb ram and a graphics chip.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 11, 2016)

this is actually very awesome oO

It does lag on my work pc but not that bad that it would affect me much ... 
I like it so far even though I might have preffered it with the original 150 pokemon and no fanmade ones.


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 11, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> i run the game flawlessly on a 6 year old win7 laptop with 2gb ram and a graphics chip.


which OS do you use? and do you use a compatible mode?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 11, 2016)

Website is down for me


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> Website is down for me


It is like crystal said, just use a mirror


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 11, 2016)

I read this as; Pokemon Uranus.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 11, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> which OS do you use? and do you use a compatible mode?



win7. 64 home edition.
and no.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 11, 2016)

so is this game broken?


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 11, 2016)

This game runs just fine for me... I can record a video if wanted as well, but full screen dosen't go full screen, it makes the window a bit bigger and pulls it down to my taskbar.


----------



## FM360 (Aug 11, 2016)

Site is down GG


----------



## olec04 (Aug 12, 2016)

Read their twitter @FM360


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2016)

I think the optimization's not good... I can't run it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Awesome dude! Thanks for you amazing work!
> 
> Anyone who can tell how can I play this? will this work on r4i?


Did you even read the OP, or did you look at the title and screenshots and assume what platform it's for? It's not a DS game.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Did you even read the OP, or did you look at the title and screenshots and assume what platform it's for? It's not a DS game.


sigh. (also th maybe we should mirror this to the certain bird rom site?)


----------



## Jayro (Aug 12, 2016)

Here are my Uploads of the game. I not only added a 1MB dummy file called "DUMMY_FILE-FuckYouNintendo" inside the archive, but I also renamed the archive to "muinarU_NomekoP.zip" to avoid copyright flags.
*
Links:
Google Drive
Mediafire
MEGA*


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh neat, so a fan-made PC pokemon game !

Too bad this can't be greenlit on STEAM  >_<"

Thanks for sharing, I will give it a look see.

*** EDIT ***

Everything is working okay...also, you are welcome to look me up/add me :

Pokemon Online ID: 117101
IDNo. 18900
Name: Break


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

also what the fuck. why is there a "non binary character" option.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> also what the fuck. why is there a "non binary character" option.


Because Tumblr.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Because Tumblr.


i am going to play as this role just cause why the fuck not


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 13, 2016)

This should definitely be ported to PS Vita.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 13, 2016)

mgrev said:


> also what the fuck. why is there a "non binary character" option.


It's a new fad.


----------



## alex_0706 (Aug 13, 2016)

game is mostly taken down, someone uploaded a mirror 30 minutes ago, download it before its gone


----------



## ashinnblunts (Aug 13, 2016)

mgrev said:


> also what the fuck. why is there a "non binary character" option.



ok confirmed, this game is a POS


----------



## Jayro (Aug 13, 2016)

My mirrors won't be taken down, they are in my sig.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2016)

Jayro said:


> My mirrors won't be taken down, they are in my sig.


Plus with so many users on here who already have the file, they could just upload it if needed.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2016)

How long until Nintendo takes this one down?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 13, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> How long until Nintendo takes this one down?


Not long enough. I dunno, just wait and see.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not long enough. I dunno, just wait and see.


It's a piss-take really, considering how incredibly loyal Nintendo fans are, it's so weird to see the company act this out of touch with their consumers.  Protect IP, I guess, but let your fans do their own thing.  We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 13, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> It's a piss-take really, considering how incredibly loyal Nintendo fans are, it's so weird to see the company act this out of touch with their consumers.  Protect IP, I guess, but let your fans do their own thing.  We'll see, I guess.


Yes we will see. Besides, anything that can potentially worrent money being loss, someone will take action. Though streets of rage remake, and some other rom hacks like Tranlations, or chrono trigger crimson echos, do get shutdown, it sucks, since the company aren't even DOING ANYTHING NEW WITH THEIR STUFF People like fans want to see and never do.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yes we will see. Besides, anything that can potentially worrent money being loss, someone will take action. Though streets of rage remake, and some other rom hacks like Tranlations, or chrono trigger crimson echos, do get shutdown, it sucks, since the company aren't even DOING ANYTHING NEW WITH THEIR STUFF People like fans want to see and never do.


after this shit there had better fucking be a metroidvania metroid title in the works


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Aug 13, 2016)

NINE YEARS! Thats some dedication right there.. congrats


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 13, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> after this shit there had better fucking be a metroidvania metroid title in the works


Didn't someone just post about a metroid 2 return of samus game already?

http://metroid2remake.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2016)

Runs perfectly on a mid range tower here, and the inclusion of a Nuzlocke mode is awesome!


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 14, 2016)

loool.

Game was taken down.



> After receiving more than 1,500,000 downloads of our game, we have been notified of multiple takedown notices from lawyers representing Nintendo of America.
> 
> While we have not personally been contacted, it’s clear what their wishes are, and we respect those wishes deeply.
> 
> ...



http://www.pokemonuranium.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1987


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 14, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> loool.
> 
> Game was taken down.
> 
> ...


Wow fuck you too Nintendo


----------



## Thunder Kai (Aug 14, 2016)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand it's gone


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 14, 2016)

Thunder Kai said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaand it's gone


No it's not. Read the damn announcement. They won't provide official download links anymore, but they will continue to update the game via their patcher.exe.


----------



## Procyon (Aug 14, 2016)

It's taken down by Nintendo lately.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 14, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> loool.
> 
> Game was taken down.
> 
> ...


record speed


----------



## death360 (Aug 14, 2016)

Daaaeeem nine years in the making I didn't even get to try it any other way we can download this?


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 14, 2016)

death360 said:


> Daaaeeem nine years in the making I didn't even get to try it any other way we can download this?



There's two working download links in the OP. lol.


----------



## seresaa (Aug 14, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> There's two working download links in the OP. lol.


They don't have patch 100c and 1.0.1 though, which you need to play online afaik
Unless I'm blind

I had to write a little something to pass around the discord to at least try and stop people from asking the same questions over and over and over (and over...), so if you want them you can still get 'em


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Aug 14, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## pokemonster (Aug 14, 2016)

Weezing can use nuclear bomb ?


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 14, 2016)

want to know how mad i am I'll share my fb post and i hope nintendo reads it (doubt it).........

one thing i want to say to NOA (nintendo of America FUCK YOU you killed 2 fan projects with in 2 weeks give me a break they did it not for profit and it also shows talented people do exist take your FUCKING FAT PLUMBER MARIO AND SHOVE HIM UP YOUR FUCKING ASS No Sun/moon for me I had it


----------



## seresaa (Aug 14, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> want to know how mad i am I'll share my fb post and i hope nintendo reads it (doubt it).........
> 
> one thing i want to say to NOA (nintendo of America FUCK YOU you killed 2 fan projects with in 2 weeks give me a break they did it not for profit and it also shows talented people do exist take your FUCKING FAT PLUMBER MARIO AND SHOVE HIM UP YOUR FUCKING ASS No Sun/moon for me I had it


If companies don't do this when it becomes necessary then _they'll_ be the ones in legal trouble


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 14, 2016)

btw was Iwata ever this evil with take downs then this new prick of a company president?, ever since he came in charge all nintendo has been about was money and not care for the consumer, this new guy sickens me


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 14, 2016)

I like the idea that you can choose between male, non binary gender, and female. A lot of non binary gender people thanks him. I wrote with twitch about it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nintendo has put the dmca shit their way for this


----------



## mediabob (Aug 15, 2016)

The thing is, with copyright, the less you defend it the weaker it becomes. This project, and the Metroid project don't really hurt Nintendo in any way, but the law pretty much forces them to take action regardless to protect their copyright.

If Nintendo (or any company) decides to ignore these types of things, even for as, minor as they are, it would make it harder to fight a real claim later, like for instance if a company decided to rip of Pokémon and sell it.

Unfortunately that's how copyright works. By not taking action on anything, no matter how minor, it makes it weaker until eventually you have nothing left.

Realistically, there is now way these developers didn't know this would happen. 

That said, both of these projects have been publicly in the works for years. Nintendo could have shut them down at any time years ago and they didn't. They waited until they were released then dropped the hammer. But once something is in the wild on the internet your never going to contain that shit. Food for thought.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2016)

Aaaaaand Nintendo shit all over their fans again
http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-uranium-taken-down-after-multiple-nintendo-notices.438034/
Those evil fans ruining their games by showing their love for the games.


----------



## seresaa (Aug 15, 2016)

mediabob said:


> The thing is, with copyright, the less you defend it the weaker it becomes. This project, and the Metroid project don't really hurt Nintendo in any way, but the law pretty much forces them to take action regardless to protect their copyright.
> 
> If Nintendo (or any company) decides to ignore these types of things, even for as, minor as they are, it would make it harder to fight a real claim later, like for instance if a company decided to rip of Pokémon and sell it.
> 
> ...


I like to think they did it on purpose right around now just to give Twitch and JV more publicity, but I also have a walk-in closet full of tinfoil hats

Either way I know they're going easy for as long as they can manage it. Twitch seemed pretty alright with it too judging from a conversation I had


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2016)

I did a thing


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 15, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> btw was Iwata ever this evil with take downs then this new prick of a company president?, ever since he came in charge all nintendo has been about was money and not care for the consumer, this new guy sickens me


You're young, aren't you?


----------



## mediabob (Aug 15, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> btw was Iwata ever this evil with take downs then this new prick of a company president?, ever since he came in charge all nintendo has been about was money and not care for the consumer, this new guy sickens me



Iwata was in charge when other projects were shut down and people were getting their let's plays and other youtube videos yanked down left and right. Bottom line is the CEO doesent make these calls, it the lawyers. 

Newsflash if companies are not making money they don't stay in business, they ALL only care about the money. Protecting their IP has nothing to do with caring for the consumer.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 15, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> btw was Iwata ever this evil with take downs then this new prick of a company president?, ever since he came in charge all nintendo has been about was money and not care for the consumer, this new guy sickens me


I don't think even nintendo of japan care about parodies/references/fangames .. (I don't know how are fangames there but there's an " legend of kusakari" on japanese eshop that not only parody zelda, the logo is the same style lol), I know NOA is very strict to this not allowing even fanmovies (that aren't bad like the LICENSED super mario movie  ) .. I Know about their hunt for good fangames projects on the daniel barras' OOT 2D ...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 15, 2016)

Already up on private gaming trackers too, so gg Nintendo lol


----------



## marksteele (Aug 15, 2016)

I kinda feel like game companies should have cheap licencing for fan projects like this (like how Disney licensed their characters to a daycare for $1 years and years ago). That way they can protect their IP and allow fan projects to grow (and perhaps gain official nintendo support)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2016)

marksteele said:


> I kinda feel like game companies should have cheap licencing for fan projects like this (like how Disney licensed their characters to a daycare for $1 years and years ago). That way they can protect their IP and allow fan projects to grow (and perhaps gain official nintendo support)


That honestly sounds like a really good idea, but unfortunately, I highly doubt that would ever happen.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigran (Aug 15, 2016)

mediabob said:


> The thing is, with copyright, the less you defend it the weaker it becomes. This project, and the Metroid project don't really hurt Nintendo in any way, but the law pretty much forces them to take action regardless to protect their copyright.
> 
> If Nintendo (or any company) decides to ignore these types of things, even for as, minor as they are, it would make it harder to fight a real claim later, like for instance if a company decided to rip of Pokémon and sell it.
> 
> ...




Don't bother trying to explain anything to these dumb idiots. They have no idea how anything actually works in the world and just like to go "Whaaa whaa whaa!" Nintendo is mean.


----------



## marksteele (Aug 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> That honestly sounds like a really good idea, but unfortunately, I highly doubt that would ever happen.



Ya I mean the odds of it ever happening are slim to none but I just wanted to make clear to the "they have to protect their IP" folks that they CAN do that while allowing the game to go forwards, they simply don't.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 15, 2016)

as for the updat servers their gone too I'm guessing along with the online features simple solution set up a server in a country with virtually no copyright laws (like denmark iirc has very weak copyright laws TPB may get taken down but they always come back up within a day cause denmark tells the uS they have no juristiction in any forien country


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 15, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> btw was Iwata ever this evil with take downs then this new prick of a company president?, ever since he came in charge all nintendo has been about was money and not care for the consumer, this new guy sickens me


Iwata is the reason that:

Mother 1, aka earthbound zero, while finished on the nes, never released.
Mother 3 never officially left Japan.
Nintendo never went online outside of Japan until the Wii.
Their hardware developers didnt even k ow how online services like Xbox live and PSN work even after designing the wiiu.
Need I go on?


----------



## seresaa (Aug 15, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> as for the updat servers their gone too I'm guessing along with the online features


Wrong and wrong


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 15, 2016)

seresaa said:


> Wrong and wrong


I was gonna say, I just got two mystery gifts yesterday, so unless that happened within the last 12 hours they're still up


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 15, 2016)

my bad they appeared to have switched update servers

this is from the pokemon uranium forums detailed instructions on how to switch  update servers

For those who have trouble updating their game, i found this steps that worked for me.


[*]Go to: C:\Program Files (x86)\Pokemon Uranium Team\Pokemon Uranium 1.0 (or wherever you've installed the game to)
[*]Look for the folder "neoncube" and open it
[*]Inside is the file "neoncube.ini". Open it with whatever texteditor you prefer (has to be run as administrator).
[*]Change the line "patch_site = pokemonuranium.com" to "patch_site = www.pokemonuranium.com"
[*]Change the line below to "patch_list = /Patches/patchlist.txt"
[*]Your Patcher should now work as expected

Alternative:


Go to: C:\Program Files (x86)\Pokemon Uranium Team\Pokemon Uranium 1.0 (or wherever you've installed the game to)
Look for the folder "neoncube" and open it
Download this file and put it in the folder you just opened (replace the existing "neoncube.ini")
Your Patcher should now work as expected
speaking of my theory will nintendo shut down the servers for Uranium's online functions through C&D order? I'd say trade and battle online while you can


----------



## Osga21 (Aug 15, 2016)

It seems that Nintendo as of late has been letting these fan games get a complete 1.0 release and are only then shutting them down, like they did with AM2R. 
And to everyone flaming Nintendo for taking down fan projects,nintendo HAS to take them down to protect their IP's, otherwise they would be in copyright hell. Just be glad that Nintendo has been waiting for full releases and not just killing these projects before they're finished.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 15, 2016)

Osga21 said:


> It seems that Nintendo as of late has been letting these fan games get a complete 1.0 release and are only then shutting them down, like they did with AM2R.
> And to everyone flaming Nintendo for taking down fan projects,nintendo HAS to take them down to protect their IP's, otherwise they would be in copyright hell. Just be glad that Nintendo has been waiting for full releases and not just killing these projects before they're finished.


Bull.

Capcom actually supported the fan dev that went on to make sf x mega man for them, giving them the full backing. They also treated the guy that made megaman unlimited, considering one of their staff accidentally sourced some of his tilesets.

Nintendo could have easily signed off to allow am2r to stay, and have something for the 30th anniversary of metroid. They chose not to, becauae their Japanese board are full of angry dicks.


----------



## Osga21 (Aug 15, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Bull.
> 
> Capcom actually supported the fan dev that went on to make sf x mega man for them, giving them the full backing. They also treated the guy that made megaman unlimited, considering one of their staff accidentally sourced some of his tilesets.
> 
> Nintendo could have easily signed off to allow am2r to stay, and have something for the 30th anniversary of metroid. They chose not to, becauae their Japanese board are full of angry dicks.


Yeah, but you either beat them or join them and Nintendo is under no obligation to give them a job, companies can't let these projects be

Sent from my WAX using Tapatalk


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 15, 2016)

Osga21 said:


> Yeah, but you either beat them or join them and Nintendo is under no obligation to give them a job, companies can't let these projects be
> 
> Sent from my WAX using Tapatalk


What's your deal? You can't honestly think nintendo couldn't have handled this better.

As if I didn't have enough reason not to buy a *new* wiiu as it was.


----------



## Osga21 (Aug 15, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> What's your deal? You can't honestly think nintendo couldn't have handled this better.
> 
> As if I didn't have enough reason not to buy a *new* wiiu as it was.


Eeehh, I just think that with Nintendo's track record this isn't that bad. 

Sent from my WAX using Tapatalk


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 15, 2016)

Osga21 said:


> Eeehh, I just think that with Nintendo's track record this isn't that bad.
> 
> Sent from my WAX using Tapatalk


It still beats Sony trying to have geohot arrested, even when he never took his own ps3 online.

Effing autocorrect. Goddamn!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 15, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> my bad they appeared to have switched update servers
> 
> this is from the pokemon uranium forums detailed instructions on how to switch  update servers
> 
> ...


While they could theoretically shut down the update servers, I don't know if they'd ever be able to shut down the Tandor Network since it has nothing proprietary on it


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 15, 2016)

Osga21 said:


> Eeehh, I just think that with Nintendo's track record this isn't that bad.
> 
> Sent from my WAX using Tapatalk


Nintendo has no interest in supporting their fans or their creative content. It's not "protecting their IP". It's being a bully. This, SM64HD (only one level), AM2R... None of those devs were looking for money. Just something fun for the fans.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2016)

Sega supports hacks/Fan games but Nintendo treats them like they're the devil. More proof that Sega still does what Nintendon't.


----------



## seresaa (Aug 15, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Sega supports hacks/Fan games but Nintendo treats them like they're the devil. More proof that Sega still does what Nintendon't.


All that happened was Twitch got warned and she took down the DL links, which barely matters because there's mirrors _everywhere_ by now. They didn't completely shut her down (yet), which they could definitely have done


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2016)

oh

well thanks for the info


----------



## Sliter (Aug 15, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Sega supports hacks/Fan games but Nintendo treats them like they're the devil. More proof that Sega still does what Nintendon't.


"sega" also steal fan content  xD

I think w ecan't take stuff general...  as I tolk wo hunt fanwork is western nintendo :/


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## LuxerWap (Aug 15, 2016)

Nintendo is really stepping their game up! But yeah, as much as support fanmade Nintendo games, I support Nintendo more because they have every right to take action against them. If you make a game based on Nintendo characters without their permission, yeah, it's likely gonna get taken down.


----------



## Cha0tic (Aug 16, 2016)

A lot of you don't seem to understand why exactly Nintendo does this. Could it have been handled better? Of course they could have. 

I run my own business of course much much smaller then Nintendo but I design replica super hero costumes. Now if I design let's say a Spider-Man digital pattern, and then someone takes my digital pattern and works off of it or adds on etc.. Sure I'll be flattered but just like Nintendo I'll tell them to take it down. 

like someone said at least Nintendo allowed them to finish it, yes it's shut down but after what, 1.5 million downloads? You know how many people would be willing or are already have made mirrors and what not? It's not like we lost it. Maybe Nintendo has to go after everyone who does this, but they allowed time for it to be released so they aren't so evil.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 16, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Iwata is the reason that:
> 
> Mother 1, aka earthbound zero, while finished on the nes, never released.


EarthBound Beginnings released before Iwata passed.


codezer0 said:


> Mother 3 never officially left Japan.


It still hasn't... Besides, wouldn't that be up to NoA and/or Treehouse?


----------



## Squirps (Aug 16, 2016)

Is it against the rules to post links to a game that is C&D'd?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2016)

1. Not illegal
2. Mirror coming up


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry it took so long, here's the mirror: https://www.mediafire.com/?in4pxhjg7akhtbm


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 17, 2016)

a random guy on fb asked for the file (don't trust him could be a nintendo lawyer)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 17, 2016)

the sad thing is, there really was little reason to keep this as a pokemon fangame. he could've made his own pokemon knockoff and made a few bucks


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 17, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> the sad thing is, there really was little reason to keep this as a pokemon fangame. he could've made his own pokemon knockoff and made a few bucks


But that would be dishonest


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 17, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> the sad thing is, there really was little reason to keep this as a pokemon fangame. he could've made his own pokemon knockoff and made a few bucks


The pokemon branding is what makes it appealing in the first place. I'm not saying an RPG needs to have pokemon in order to be a good game but I can almost guarantee it wouldn't have come close to 1 million downloads due to the name alone.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 17, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> The pokemon branding is what makes it appealing in the first place.


The sad thing is, it's exactly what's happening with Pokémon GO.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 17, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> The sad thing is, it's exactly the thing happening with Pokémon GO.


I got bored of the game after the first month. Once you reached lv30+ and caught 145 pokemon there's only so much left you can do until gym battling gets boring fast. It's a very barebones game and the branding can only push it so far until even casuals start dropping the game. I do believe it can be a good game but the lack of communication from the devs and the miniscule content needs to be fixed asap. I'm curious to know how legendaries will be handled.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 17, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> The pokemon branding is what makes it appealing in the first place. I'm not saying an RPG needs to have pokemon in order to be a good game but I can almost guarantee it wouldn't have come close to 1 million downloads due to the name alone.



so he'd name it Atòmon instead.
And every game website would've titled it 'fanmade pokemon-like game'

really, its more than enough if it was pokemon-like.

even if only 100.000 people would've gone for it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 17, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> so he'd name it Atòmon instead.
> And every game website would've titled it 'fanmade pokemon-like game'
> 
> really, its more than enough if it was pokemon-like.
> ...


But then he couldn't have used the official pokemon that are catchable in the game


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2016)

Because of this, I just went and download it with the patch.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> a random guy on fb asked for the file (don't trust him could be a nintendo lawyer)


What would he do with it if he got it ANYWAYS? Take down another link? I mean it's not like there's a million mirrors of it online anyways, right?


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_0706 (Aug 27, 2016)

most of the links to the files are 99% death

i have the file in my cloud imported.
couldnt download it due slow wifi


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

My mirror is still up, go a few pages back


----------



## buckfush (Dec 9, 2016)

You hould check this ou: http://pokemon-uranium.wikia.com/wiki/Download

The community of this wiki brings up new patches and the online-functions work again.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 22, 2016)

So all of that, and it still didn't die. Maybe Nintendo is better off just making a Fan games shop, rather than trying to stop it.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 6, 2017)

I have this game in my signature too, for anyone who wants it.


----------

